# Gooey Brownies



## artisansweets (Jun 28, 2006)

Everyone has their own variations of brownie recipes - I'm looking for an intense chocolate flavor that is gooey and fudgy. Any suggestions?


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Ann's Brownies 

Cream 4 ozs, (one stick) butter and 1 cup sugar.
Add 4 eggs one at a time mix well after each, along with 1 can Hershey
chocolate syrup, and 1 cup plus 1 tablespoon flour

Mix all well together,
Bake @ 350 degree's about 30 mins.
Do NOT beat mixture or you will get air into it and then that in turn
makes a crust on top that breaks away when cooled.

Can have chopped walnuts added.
qahtan


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello Artisansweets,

You are definitely talking my language. Anything gooey is a friend of mine. I have a few different recipes that are my favorites. They are all a little bit different but ALL good. One is gooey because of the marshmallow, the other one is gooey because of the caramel and the last one is just plain old good... Let me now if you want them all or just one. My personal favorite is the one with the caramel.

Kelley


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

You can underbake brownies and they'll be a little gooeyer/fudgier, but the real secret to gooey brownies is the texture of sugar. If you add too much sugar, obviously, your brownies will be too sweet, but... you can swap out a less sweet form of sugar, such as regular corn syrup (not karo/hfcs) or glucose syrup and achieve a far better texture.

As far as obtaining an intense chocolate flavor. I think the choice of chocolate is critical. I'm not aware of any chocolate that's more intense than scharffenberger.


----------



## artisansweets (Jun 28, 2006)

That's a great suggestion about the corn syrup! Thanks. I will have to give that a shot.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2004)

I have a few variations on brownie recipes; all of them are better than any that i've tasted elsewhere.

And they're all simple. think of them as cake. the things that make a light/fluffy cake are all things you want to avoid.

Here's what they have in common: very little flower, very little added sugar, lots of butter, lots of eggs, baked only as long as necesary to set. the richest and thickest contains about 1/3 cup sour cream per 8" square pan. Substituting creme fraiche makes them more delicate but not as gooey.

If you're serious, only use excellent chocolate--60 to 75% cocoa, very high quality chocolate whose melting characteristics you're familiar with. I also avoid recipes with things like canned syrup, corn syrup, marshmallows, etc... for me there's nothing like simple, excellent ingredients with nothing between you and them.


----------

